# first switch



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

been reading alot of the post here about streamer fishing, good stuff guys, keep typing! that means you aimus and you too bullmarket. you two, and several others have given some advise that seems to take novices, like myself a long time to figure out, so a big thank you to all who share. now my question, got my first switch rod, an 11', 8wt, 4pc. and stuck a large arbor 8wt sage on it. my intention is to chase fall steelhead. ive read some literature about this method, but they offered little instruction. so, in your opinions, what line, (be specific) and which streamers would you suggest me to use to get one of those incredible surface strikes like they get in B.C. while standing waist deep in a west michigan trib? thanks to all, an tight lines.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

I never got into the switch rod fever, so I can't help you out much with those recommendations. But, as far as streamers, there are a BUNCH that will work. I'll mention a few that are consistent producers for me, but I'm just skimming the top. There are plenty more that work.
Keep in mind, the following are streamers, as opposed to being spey flies.
Nutcracker (by Chuck Hawkins)
Shock and Awe (Andy Partlo, I believe. With olive on top with chinchilla cross cut for the belly)
Olive Circus Peanut
Purple and Wine Woolly Sculpin (A Galloup pattern with my own color combination)
White Madonna (another Galloup pattern)
Reflector (Kevin Feenstra creation)

I'd be very interested in seeing some other replies to the questions.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Bull, I saw you post those flies in the other thread. I'm going to have to require you to do some photos and bugs this winter for the forum. Sorry, but it's my duty to require the membership to give up all their favorite bugs to the benefit of my fishing. I hate to do it but it's a must for a moderator.

I haven't been north all summer between work, gas prices and cash obligations. I'm saving myself this year for birds, salmon and steelhead in the fall. I'm intrigued by you list of streamers I have yet to tie or use. Streamers are probably my favorite bugs to throw on a regular basis and I'm always looking to try some new bugs.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

gunrod, I'm happy to oblige. Remind me again in the early winter, and I'll put something together.
BM


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Galloup has a 78 patterns on-line. I know things are tight for everybody these days and tying your own flies is a great way to stretch a buck, but these guys make a living off the patterns they design. Dropping $20 or $30 to get 1/2 a dozen samples for your own tying can be a help to a shop owner. So can getting you materials through them. Maybe it costs a little more, but these are the guys who are making the innovations that the rest of us take advantage of. Just a thought.

http://www.slideinn.com/store/index.php?cPath=23&sort=2a&page=1


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

And here's a streamer school. Kinda pricey but you get a lot of info in a day and might hook a real pig if any of them survived the hot water this summer.

http://www.ausableangler.com/streamer_fishing_school.htm


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks kzoo and bull, thats some good stuff, just got back from my semi local flyshop here in indy (1 of 2). they upsized me to a 9wt sharkskin, and picked me outta half dozen streamers and a local guy who just so happens to spend a good amount of time in the pm doing this gave some good advise as well. cant wait til november! if ya happen to see a fella that just doesnt seem to know what the hell hes doing, be sure to say hello. thanks guys.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

kzoofisher said:


> Galloup has a 78 patterns on-line. I know things are tight for everybody these days and tying your own flies is a great way to stretch a buck, but these guys make a living off the patterns they design. Dropping $20 or $30 to get 1/2 a dozen samples for your own tying can be a help to a shop owner. So can getting you materials through them. Maybe it costs a little more, but these are the guys who are making the innovations that the rest of us take advantage of. Just a thought.
> 
> http://www.slideinn.com/store/index.php?cPath=23&sort=2a&page=1


This is a great idea. I just went through his 4 pages of streamers, and picked out samples of streamers that make sense for my rivers (and those that I could easily duplicate at the vice). Now I'll have some original samples and check out what works on my water.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi dudes, I hope you dont mind me putting my .02 in, being my first post and all. 

Jerrob, one thing that you should remember is that swinging flies and stripping flies are two seperate things. The switch rod you bought will be great for swinging flies for steelies/trout, but a pretty uneffective tool for aggressive streamer fishing. The two techniques are pretty different in technique and reaction you are trying to get out of the fish. For Michigan fishing, I suggest you pick up two things:

Searching For Steelhead DVD - This is a dvd from Kevin Feenstra that goes over a variety of spey/switch techniques for small and large rivers throughout Michigan. He goes in depth on the philosophy behind swinging flies and even shows you what your swings should look like. Being filmed in Michigan will also let you rest assured that the techniques he uses work. 
swingabigflydotcom (I cant post links until after 15 posts)

Modern Streamers For Trophy Trout - The bible of streamer fishing. Kelly Galloup and Bob Linsenman have forgotten more about streamer fishing than we may ever know. They go more in depth on the type of streamer fishing your new switch may not be great for. The bank busting, log jammin', cut bank working type of retrieves that trigger a apex predator response from trout. A must have for anyone wanting to learn how to strip streamers. 
(search amazon for the book title, they have tons of used copies)

A $50 investment may seem like an added expense, but consider it an insurance policy for the expensive gear you are buying for this journey. Good luck dude.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

kzoofisher said:


> And here's a streamer school. Kinda pricey but you get a lot of info in a day and might hook a real pig if any of them survived the hot water this summer.
> 
> http://www.ausableangler.com/streamer_fishing_school.htm


 
A number of years ago, I participated in this exact streamer school, and I'm glad I did. In reality, however, I had to take the theory and techniques he teaches and modify them a tad because of the rivers I fish. He floats the bigger water below Mio, while I wade smaller streams. I still recommend his school highly. But, just realize that it's ok to deviate from and modify his techniques based on your specific river conditions.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for the info woolybug, havnt used the switch yet. my intention was to swing streamers for steel and maybe a king or two. had a misunderstanding at fly shop yesterday explaining this very thing. got it fixed up now. the shop put an 8/9 wt floating spey line on an 30' of 11g and 30 of 17g sink tip material. the owner invited me to a spey casting class hes giving in a couple weeks, and after a parking lot demo, im in. got myself a dozen various streamers, will order more from mojo. thanks everyone.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

jerrob said:


> got my first switch rod, an 11', 8wt, 4pc. and stuck a large arbor 8wt sage on it. my intention is to chase fall steelhead. ive read some literature about this method, but they offered little instruction. so, in your opinions, *what line, (be specific)* and which streamers would you suggest me to use to get one of those incredible surface strikes like they get in B.C. while standing waist deep in a west michigan trib? thanks to all, an tight lines.


Hello jerrob, and congrats with recent new rod. Knowing the manufacturor would get us closer to accurate lines recs.. These rods are a different animal than single handers and can vary a lot with lines they like even though all labeled an 8wt [or other line class] I'll rec a 'Skagit' style line or head, the only difference is whether the weight forward portion is attached [integrated line skagit] or seperate [skagit head] then looped on a running line of your choice. You then loop on a section of sinking line [tip] generally 8' or more with short 4' approx leader then fly of choice. Your 11 grain per foot will be usefull but the 17 grain per foot is awfull heavy.. I'd consider swapping it out for 14 grain per foot which is much more practical [in my opinion]

98.7 % [guesstimate] of MI Steel caught on the swing are taken on sunk flies. 

Come to Newaygo MI on the Muskeegon last Sat in September for a huge event sponsored by Great Lakes Fly Fishing [Rockford MI] dedicated to fishing the two hand [spey] rod. Learn from the best, who will be present. 5.00 park pass for entrance to Henning Park is total cost.

Best of luck! B


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

woolybug25 said:


> Hi dudes, I hope you dont mind me putting my .02 in, being my first post and all.
> 
> Jerrob, one thing that you should remember is that swinging flies and stripping flies are two seperate things. The switch rod you bought will be great for swinging flies for steelies/trout, but a pretty uneffective tool for aggressive streamer fishing. The two techniques are pretty different in technique and reaction you are trying to get out of the fish. For Michigan fishing, I suggest you pick up two things:
> 
> ...


Galloup's and linesmen's book is a great read. I highly reccommend it for anyone wanting to get into streamer fishing. There is a chapter on fly patterns in the book as well as fishing tactics.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

jerrob said:


> thanks for the info woolybug, havnt used the switch yet. my intention was to swing streamers for steel and maybe a king or two. had a misunderstanding at fly shop yesterday explaining this very thing. got it fixed up now. the shop put an 8/9 wt floating spey line on an 30' of 11g and 30 of 17g sink tip material. the owner invited me to a spey casting class hes giving in a couple weeks, and after a parking lot demo, im in. got myself a dozen various streamers, will order more from mojo. thanks everyone.


Good to hear they are taking good care of you.

When you approach the new style, I typically recommend and teach to start with a snap-t or circle cast, combined with a double spey cast. With these 2 casts you can fish most any river, any condition, and any direction. I do feel other casts are beneficial, but I feel it is important for a beginner to get out and immediately work on line control and get the feel of using a lever to cast.

Which shop are you using. Wildcat or Flymasters?


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Been gone a few days. All great posts and advice. Not much left to say so I'll sit this one out advise-wise.
Used to spend a lot of time nymphing for steel. Started the game chuckin and duckin :coolgleam which I now basically consider "snaggin". Then moved to the nymphing with floating line and strike indicator bit. I hit a few fish running a P.T. or Prince, with black bugger / leach trailing. I hooked a few fish on that leach pattern at the end of my drift "on the swing". Dudes...That's all she wrote. Now I spend 90% of my time trying to hook chrome on the swing. 
Fall's just around the corner and it looks like the injuries to my right side will heal in time for the fall cast & blast season. When do you learn that you're not 19 years old any more? Just don't bounce back from ATV crashes like I used to. Sucks gettin old.....Physically that is:lol:
Good luck all.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

aimus1 said:


> When do you learn that you're not 19 years old any more? Just don't bounce back from ATV crashes like I used to. Sucks gettin old.....Physically that is:lol:
> Good luck all.


Hmmmmm . . . now where did I go wrong? Once you hit a certain age, ATV is no longer part of your vocabulary. You tuck that one away along with shingling the roof, sky diving, trampolines and no-check hockey. lol


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on taking the plunge, saying swinging flies for steel is addictive is an understatement. I recently moved from an old cut back skagit line to the Rio Outbound Short in the hover for my 11'er and love it. I can do all my underhand casts and then if I feel like it I can pick it up, single haul and shoot it a county mile (I also have an Airflo Scandi that I like and use for skinnier water, I fish this with poly leaders though). Take that 30' of T-whatever they sold you (I cant recall what you said it was at the moment) and cut it down to a 10ft and 15ft, strip off a little of the coating with some mono and tie in two perfection loops, one at each end. Loop one to the line and then loop in, or blood knot if you prefer, about 3 feet of 12lb maxima, fly with a no slip loop at the end of that and you're in there. Check out Feenstra's page, he has a lot of patterns on it, so does Outfitters North. Schmidt's and Hawkins' has some good info/patterns as well on their sites. 

This is just basic info, check out Speypages, it has A TON of good info and people that will help you out. 

In your reference to catching one the way they do out in BC on the surface, MI is not the best place to skate dries for steelhead, it has been done, but it's even less effective than swinging flies for them. just sayin'... 

Good luck with the endeavor, there is a ton of info out there on it, just take the time to do your homework. I do also highly recommend getting a guide that specializes in this style of fishing, it will flatten the learning curve immensely.


----------

